# Plextor 12/10/32A wird nicht mehr gefunden

## grafrotz

Mein alter Plextor CD-Brenner 12-fach CD-R und 10-fach CD-RW wird nicht mehr gefunden. 

Also dmesg sagt nichts dazu und /dev/hda wird folglich auch nicht angelegt. 

- Dank einem alten Rescue-System weiss ich aber, dass der Brenner mit Kernel 2.6.25.14 noch funktioniert! 

- Mit Kernel 2.6.31.4 funktioniert er nicht mehr. 

Kernel-.config-Einstellungen sind die selben (soweit möglich). 

Soweit ich weiss, beherrscht der Plextor-brenner den Mode PIO4. 

Vom BIOS  wird er erkannt. Er ist als Master am Primary Master IDE-Contoller angeschlossen. 

Wäre nett, wenn jemand Tipps hat, wonach ich suchen soll!

Vielen Dank!

----------

## kernelOfTruth

erst einmal solltest du im richtigen Forum posten:

nämlich im  Deutschen (Sub-)Forum  

@Moderators:

please move to the German Subforum

thanks !

----------

## grafrotz

and why is my menu in this forum in german language?

put there a chinese menu and wonder when the people write chinese language..

----------

## tomk

Moved from Kernel & Hardware to Deutsches Forum (German).

 *grafrotz wrote:*   

> and why is my menu in this forum in german language?
> 
> put there a chinese menu and wonder when the people write chinese language..

 

The board language is based off the Accept-Language headers from your browser  :Smile: 

----------

## grafrotz

the browser-language-based menu in the forum is a logical fault...

(example: the form tells me "Antwort schreiben" in german language and people tell me to write in english)

simply say which language you want and you get it... instead of old greek language. 

but, i only hope to get help with my plextor burner which is not recognized any more.

----------

